# 20" Wheels for Routan



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

I will be turning in my Routan this year and want to go ahead and sell the wheels. They are 20" x 9 black rhinos. The tires probably have 5000 miles left on them and two of the wheels have minor rash (thanks to dealership) If anyone is interesting in them let me know. I will be posting in the for sale forum but thought more routan folks would see them here. Email is gti20vturbo at yahoo

http://mike.chornbe.com/wheels/

I am located in So Cal. Im thinking $450ish for the set??


----------



## hecama1956 (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you selling rims & tires?? Would you be able to ship to Florida??


----------

